# How do I get points for Apple (itunes) from the rewards mall?



## Mike S. (Jan 29, 2009)

I buy my songs through itunes and obviously that does not need a webpage (its direct from itunes), so I can I get points for buying songs?


----------



## the_traveler (Jan 29, 2009)

First (*AND MOST IMPORTANTLY*) you have to enter the iTunes store thru the Points for Shopping portal! Then make your purchase from there. Then you can transfer it from your computer to your iPod or iPhone.

It's a little more work, but I did this instead of buying an ap directly from my iPhone, and got 15 AGR points for my $3 ap!


----------



## jackal (Jan 30, 2009)

For safety, I always close iTunes before opening the link on the Points for Shopping portal (accessed via the AGR page--make sure you are logged in on the AGR page, too!) to clear out any previous session information.

But I suspect it would work even if you didn't do that.


----------



## wayman (Jan 30, 2009)

jackal said:


> For safety, I always close iTunes before opening the link on the Points for Shopping portal (accessed via the AGR page--make sure you are logged in on the AGR page, too!) to clear out any previous session information.
> But I suspect it would work even if you didn't do that.


I too always close iTunes first, then restart through the Points for Shopping page, and that has always successfully generated AGR points for me. Never many points, of course (only 3/song), but hey, every point is a point! 

Unfortunately, most of the time I download iPhone apps I do it on my phone rather than on my computer, so I'm not getting points for them. On the other hand, most of the ones I download are free anyhow; I've probably only missed out on 30 points total through that.

I'm very glad someone reminded me (on the other forum) that I could subscribe to Trains magazine through Points for Shopping/magazines and get a lot of points for that! I wouldn't have thought of that on my own.


----------



## the_traveler (Jan 30, 2009)

wayman said:


> Unfortunately, most of the time I download iPhone apps I do it on my phone rather than on my computer, so I'm not getting points for them. On the other hand, most of the ones I download are free anyhow; I've probably only missed out on 30 points total through that.


Do it as I said in post #2 above, and you will get AGR points! I got 15 AGR points. (I do download directly if they are free.)


----------



## jackal (Jan 31, 2009)

I'm actually _avoiding_ purchasing paid applications because my computer is broken at the moment, and I don't want to purchase them directly on the phone and lose out on the points!

I have my eye on a few but need to get a bootable OS installed on my external drive so I can boot from it (the internal is toast).


----------

